# Just Scent fo's..........



## craftgirl08 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been using Just Scent fragrances for over a year now and they are soooo wonderful.  Their Chestnuts & Brown Sugar is AWESOME.  Very strong and my customer's LOVE it.  

Just Scent:   www.justscent.com

craftgirl08


----------

